# wound capacitor



## matacosta

Hola,

Me gustaría saber como traducir "wound capacitor". Muchas gracias.

Saludos,
matias


----------



## Benzene

Hi *matacosta!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"wound capacitor" = "capacitor bobinado".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola: perdona, Benzene, pero _capacitor bobinado_ es prácticamente una contradicción de términos (bobina < > capacitor). Lo correcto sería *capacitor arrollado* -las dos superficies con el dieléctrico entremedio, y el conjunto arrollado. Queda en forma de cilindro.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *joseluisblanco!
*
Please, look at here: http://www.wordmagicsoft.com/diccionario/es-en/capacitor bobinado.php

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Aviador

No estoy seguro de si son _arrollados_ o _bobinados_, lo que sí sé es que se llaman *condensadores*, no _capacitores_.

Saludos.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola a Bencene, Aviador y matacosta: es cierto, son condensadores. Una indagación en Wordreference, RAE, Wiki EN y ES indica las formas  correctas.
En cuanto a lo de wound, corresponde en cambio  una aclaración. Mi comentario surge de la lógica implícita en los  principios constructivos de los condensadores. se hace un rollo con las  dos láminas conductoras y la o las láminas del dieléctrico. Queda un  cilindro parecido a una bobina de papel para periódicos, o un rollo de  papel higiénico o de sanitario, ¿soy claro? Se puede llamar bobina o  rollo como la de los periódicos o como el de sanitario; o sea que las  dos serían teóricamente correctas. Pero ocurre que en electrónica la  bobina refiere directamente al inductor, que es justamente lo contrario  al condensador en lo que a propiedades concierne. Ya no se trata de  corrección en la traducción sino de adecuación entre conceptos  relacionados y en contexto.
El vínculo que indica Bencene dice capacitor bobinado,  es cierto; no dudamos de la buena fe en la traducción, pero no es  correcta ni adecuada. Estoy seguro de que ningún técnico o ingeniero lo  aceptaría; y no habría conflicto (de hecho es lo usual) con condensador arrollado.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Diccionario de informática, telecomunicaciones y ciencias afines: ... - Google Books Result
Mario León - 2004 - Computers - 1348 pages
... pacitance condensador autorregenerativo self-healing capacitor condensador blindado | shell condenser *condensador bobinado ¡ wound capacitor *condensador ...
books.google.com/books?isbn=8479786264...


Electrotecnia: ciclos formativos - Google Books Result
Peter Bastian - 2001 - Education - 560 pages
Dieléctrico Figura 1 : Estructura de un *condensador bobinado*. Zona de evaporación =07 , , 00,05 I» Zona de Capa metálica Zona de perforación ...
books.google.com/books?isbn=8446013460...

B32652-A104-K Epcos | Condensador poliprop. MKP,0.1uF 1000Vdc ... - [ Translate this page ]
Tecnología de *condensador bobinado* con conexión en serie interna para VR ≥ 1250 Vdc Carcasa de plástico (UL 94 V-0) Sellado de resina epoxi ...
mx.rsdelivers.com/product/epcos/b32652-a104.../1908539.aspx - Cached

Sistemas auxiliares del motor - Google Books Result
José Pardiñas Alvite - 2007 - Education - 456 pages
Aspecto exterior 2. Símbolo de conexión 3. Placas conductoras 4. Capa aislante 5. Láminas metálicas 6. Láminas aislantes 7. *Condensador bobinado* ...
books.google.com/books?isbn=8497714806...


----------



## joseluisblanco

Amigos, creo que no es cuestión de polémica. Es válido lo dicho por todos. Cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

It often happens that a fixed term in English has several common Spanish translations.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Comparto la misma inquietud que *joseluisblanco*: la variante _condensador bobinado_ no me gusta ni un poquito, por las mismas razones que él ya explicó, prefiriendo sin dudas _ condensador arrollado/enrollado_, aunque de la otra manera se use también.

Eso sí, _una de cal y una de arena_: también debo discrepar en el uso de _condensador_. Si bien la RAE acepta _condensador_ e ignora _capacitor_, esta última forma es extremadamente habitual en los textos de física en español, y más aún en el vocabulario de electrónica, al menos en mis pagos.
Ya expliqué en otro post mis razones (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=361362), pero bueno, no voy a ponerme a discutirlo de nuevo...
En definitiva, sería una diferencia de segundo orden...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I agree that you should translate it in the way that sounds best to you rather than looking for a "definitive" translation, because there probably isn't one.


----------

